# Touchpad scrolling (synaptics driver)



## nunotex (Oct 5, 2020)

Hello,

I used to get my laptop touchpad vertical edge scrolling working with x11-drivers/xf86-input-libinput but recently it stops working.

I did some research and installed x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics and I find it more easy to configure and it have a nice manual too.

synaptics manual:

```
Synaptics Edge Scrolling
              8 bit (BOOL), 3 values, vertical, horizontal, corner.
```

.xinitrc:

```
xinput set-prop "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" "Synaptics Edge Scrolling" 1 1 0
```

This way I have vertical and horizontal scrolling working (without corner/coasting).

I believe that I can set this up with libinput drivers but I started to like synaptics.

Thanks,

Nuno


----------



## Mjölnir (Oct 5, 2020)

I'm not quite shure what your question is...  Are you asking how to configure synaptics(4) X11 driver?
Put `hw.psm.synaptics_support="1"` into loader.conf(5) and
`kern.evdev.rcpt_mask=6` in sysctl.conf(5).
You have to set the psm(4) into _native extended operation level_ by running moused(8) with `sysrc moused_flags+=" -l 2"`
The synaptics(4) touchpad driver is autodetected by Xorg(1), thus no manual changes to xorg.conf(5) are required.
Then after a reboot, you can comfortably configure the touchpad with your GUI's configuration tool, e.g. KDE's `systemsettings5` or x11/gsynaptics for Gtk-based DEs.
EDIT At least for KDE, the configuration is per-user, i.e. the graphical login screen runs the touchpad in sane default settings.


----------



## PaddyMac (Oct 17, 2020)

Unfortunately this didn't work for me. Since evdev/libinput wasn't working, I'd hoped the old synaptics driver would work. I even tried setting kern.evdev.rcpt_mask to 3 and 12 to see if it made a difference, but it didn't.


----------



## Phishfry (Oct 17, 2020)

Instead of guessing what  evdev.rcpt_mask setting to use I would suggest you use the tools to find the correct setting.
`libinput list-devices`
libinput has various commands to help you.









						Running FreeBSD on the Lenovo T470s ThinkPad
					

...blogging bits of BSD



					blog.grem.de


----------

